# Derby Hippodrome........2011



## talkalot (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi guys.. well i dont really know how to start. Ive always wanted to explore this place but never really had time to. On the saturday i was out with friends in town and i thought about this place. Anyway at at 2am when my friends left me and the fog came down i saw my chance and headed inside( bearing in mind that it was almost pitch black and i didnt have a torch was *not* the wisest thing) i only had a 12mp camera phone aswell so picture quality isnt great :/ il also advise people that the place is can be unsafe in places  Il update the history on it when i get chance. But for now heres the pics... enjoy




20112011308 by talkalot3, on Flickr





20112011307 by talkalot3, on Flickr




20112011306 by talkalot3, on Flickr




20112011305 by talkalot3, on Flickr




20112011304 by talkalot3, on Flickr




20112011303 by talkalot3, on Flickr




20112011302 by talkalot3, on Flickr




20112011301 by talkalot3, on Flickr




20112011300 by talkalot3, on Flickr




20112011299 by talkalot3, on Flickr




20112011298 by talkalot3, on Flickr




20112011297 by talkalot3, on Flickr




20112011296 by talkalot3, on Flickr




20112011295 by talkalot3, on Flickr




20112011294 by talkalot3, on Flickr




20112011293 by talkalot3, on Flickr




20112011292 by talkalot3, on Flickr




20112011291 by talkalot3, on Flickr




20112011290 by talkalot3, on Flickr




20112011289 by talkalot3, on Flickr




20112011288 by talkalot3, on Flickr




20112011286 by talkalot3, on Flickr




20112011285 by talkalot3, on Flickr




20112011284 by talkalot3, on Flickr




20112011283 by talkalot3, on Flickr




20112011282 by talkalot3, on Flickr




20112011281 by talkalot3, on Flickr




20112011280 by talkalot3, on Flickr




20112011277 by talkalot3, on Flickr




20112011276 by talkalot3, on Flickr




20112011315 by talkalot3, on Flickr




20112011314 by talkalot3, on Flickr




20112011313 by talkalot3, on Flickr

Hope you enjoyed... il go back with a torch next time


----------



## jpgee (Nov 21, 2011)

There are so many orbs is this place haunted by any chance?


----------



## talkalot (Nov 21, 2011)

Yeah i later found out its haunted by a little boy who fell from one of the balconys. Probably explains the doors slamming and the wierd noises


----------



## UEP-Wales (Nov 21, 2011)

I would probably say that those "orbs" were just dust particals  

Looks like a cool place to explore!


----------



## johno23 (Nov 21, 2011)

talkalot said:


> Yeah i later found out its haunted by a little boy who fell from one of the balconys. Probably explains the doors slamming and the wierd noises



Based on this,take a look at picture 10, in the doorway

Its been a couple of years since we last went and its sad to see it in this state.The b*****ds have even nicked the metal handrail and railings from the back staircase I see.

Well done for giving it a go in the fog at that time of night alone with no torch, you got some good current shots of the old place.
nice work


----------



## talkalot (Nov 21, 2011)

johno23 said:


> Based on this,take a look at picture 10, in the doorway
> 
> Its been a couple of years since we last went and its sad to see it in this state.The b*****ds have even knicked the metal handrail from the back staircase I see.
> 
> ...



Yeah thats wierd photo, no dust particles, just one orb. Also the picture of the stairs has the same thing. Thats where i heard noises aswell, Unless it was junkies :') 

The place has deteriorated extremely quick. Wont be long till its beyond saving.I actually hope the council see these photos and look at what a state its in. They can spend 40 million on renorvating the council house but not on Derbys heritage and past?

The stair rail has deffently gone. if you ever go again then take torch as you would wouldnt want to fall over the edge of it :/

Thanks alot. Took some courage to go in though lol


----------



## sqwasher (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice to see a bit of an update, looks like the owners are looking after it as much as they normally do!


----------



## Goldie87 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice one on getting it done, its a shame the place has still been left in such a mess.

Whats with all the silly ghost talk on here recently though!


----------



## MD (Nov 22, 2011)

jpgee said:


> There are so many orbs is this place haunted by any chance?



in a nutshell.......No


----------



## talkalot (Nov 22, 2011)

Goldie87 said:


> Nice one on getting it done, its a shame the place has still been left in such a mess.
> 
> Whats with all the silly ghost talk on here recently though!



Well i was in there on my own at stupid o'clock, hearing dodgy noises and doors slamming, even though there was no drafts lol. Im sure theres a reasonable explanation though but It gets to you after a while


----------



## talkalot (Nov 22, 2011)

MD said:


> in a nutshell.......No



Im sure there all dust there all dust particles with it being a derelict old building etc.... But pic 10 with only the one, who knows. Any way people are meant to be commenting on the state of the building. Compare it to what the the building used to be like and you will be shocked


----------



## burtonbrewery (Nov 22, 2011)

you oughta of let me know you were goin, i finished work at 1.30 am could of joined you. oh an drop us a text as havent heard from you or your bro in a while?


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Nov 26, 2011)

Did you go into the kitchen bit behind/around the bar area? A fellow explorer I went here with a while back opened the fridge and the smell was unbearable 

Also, did you find the open window that lead onto the roof/balcony bit? OH! Plus, there was a coffin in one of the rooms near a dressing room 

Thanks for the photos, btw!


----------



## PaulPowers (Nov 26, 2011)

This will be the last report from the site, it's now just a pile of ashes 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-derbyshire-15902636


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Nov 26, 2011)

The outside's just about standing, but the roof is pretty much done for. I dread to think what the inside's like right about now  the building had such potential.

Christopher Anthony will pay for this somehow.


----------



## talkalot (Nov 28, 2011)

. I found out about the fire the fire on saturday. Suppose it was good i got photos while i could but even looking at them they are still depressing. How bad is it now guys. il try and get some more photos during the week but i highly doubt il go in anymore. Jimba cant say i saw anything like that, although i did hear a tv near the bar..., how strange  Literally in parts the damp is that bad you can poke holes in the plaster :/ Once i was in there i got lost so i was trying to get out for 2 hours :')


----------



## talkalot (Nov 28, 2011)

And all of this arson, damage ect could have been avoided by just putting a new wall and roof on, with alarms and cctv. Work on the interior could have started anytime in the future and atleast the place would have been safer.


----------



## magical (Dec 5, 2011)

Its good to see some photos of the hippodrome - i walk past it regularly and have been wanting to explore it for some time. I guess i wont get the chance now due to the fire - so its nice to see photos of the inside.


----------



## nelly (Dec 5, 2011)

jpgee said:


> There are so many orbs is this place haunted by any chance?





talkalot said:


> Yeah i later found out its haunted by a little boy who fell from one of the balconys. Probably explains the doors slamming and the wierd noises



Get a grip chaps, or post them on www.lestpretendmydustparticleisaspirit.com


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 6, 2011)

I have a couple of mates who live in Derby and in a convo with them at the weekend the Hippodrome came up. Imagine my surprise when they said the owner has fired it. They seemed to think it was common knowledge that he's done it.

Orbs? You've been watching too many "Most Haunted Live"s me buckos! When I take pictures I don't get orbs, I get ghostly mists... well I do if it's wet outside and the camera has been in my breast pocket!

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo - wassat? Oh it's OK, it's only Derek Pakora! 







Well done for getting the pix before it went down, I bet you're well pleased!


----------



## Em_Ux (Dec 6, 2011)

Such a shame when buildings end up this way.

Well done having a look around on your own!


----------

